# New guy...



## honu (Dec 4, 2011)

Greetings all, I'm a new guy here on the forum... the type who knows just enough to be a mortal danger to my wallet. 

I HAD a "G" gauge system in the past... a very, very simple set-up. It was constructed on a shelf that ran around the perimeter of my daughter's room. I took it down when our house was re-modeled and never put it back up (teenaged girls arn't much into train sets in their bedrooms, I guess).

Anyway, it's a Bachmann set, but I'd used LG track segments in place of the original tracks. I also added an upgraded power supply/"throttle"... and that's pretty much it. In fact, because it was set up overhead, on a 1/2" plywood shelf, I didn't even put a roadbed down, just stapled the track in place. 

The entire assembly has been boxed up and stored away for at least 5, maybe 6 years now... but I'd kind of like to do something with it. Realizing my description of the former set up most likely caused many here to shudder and think, "What the heck was this guy thinkin'...", I thought I'd attempt to set it up right this time.

I haven't pulled it out of storage as of yet, but I thought I start by getting some guidance on how to begin a proper set up. 

I'm on a pretty tight budget, so it'll be kind of a "piece at a time..." installation as far as accessories and such go. Any ideas and/or guidance would be appreciated. I'd rather not make the same mistakes over again...

Thanks much...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum honu. 

Randy


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We need help to help to you. While we are knowledgeable. but we can't read your mind. What is LG track? What power supply did you upgrade to? Are you going to set it up indoors or outdoors? Which Bachmann set (engine and cars) do you have? Any other information you can offer would help us to help you.


Informed answers only come with questions that provide enough basic information for us to help you. Your initial question was sort of like; I want to get married, should I marry a blond, brunet, or a redhead, and should her hair be curly or straight? 


Chuck 


PS Welcome to MLS, there is a lot of help available here.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome Hunu (from Who Knew?)
As Chuck said you need us to know a little bit - what do you want tom accomplish, where (indoors or outdoors). All thje good stuff.

@Chuck
LG track? that is simpple - a type from LGB track. Probably stuck keyboard.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel:

I agree it was probably LGB, but if you are asking for help typos don't help. 


Chuck


----------



## honu (Dec 4, 2011)

Posted By rlvette on 04 Dec 2011 04:53 PM 
Welcome to the forum honu. 

Randy Thank you... In response to everyone else, "See, I told ya I knew just enough... to end up confusing everybody."


I'll pull the set down and gather the information needed. Just like just about everybody, I failed mind-reading 101, miserably. (lol)

I can confirm I used LGB track.

By the way, Honu is what the Hawaiian people named the sea turtle...

I'll get back when I've got the set all inventoried...

Thanks...


----------



## honu (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello again... In looking back on my original post, I can see that it was pretty much devoid of any information. Hopefully, this time, I've been able to provide some useful information. 

I finally dug out my old train set (still lookin' for the track). As I posted originally, it's a Bachmann... but I was unable to locate any Model # on it. I also mentioned I'd upgraded the "power-pack"... it's an Atlas. I don't see a particular Model # on it, but it indicates a maximum output of 17VA, if that's of any help in identifying it. I did use LGB track, in place of the Bachmann sections. 

My goal is to place the train on a shelf, running around the perimeter of a room, approximately 15'x15'. The prior set up was slightly smaller, about 10'x12', and it worked "Ok", most of the time. My biggest problems were sporadic "dead spots". The train would just stop, but not always in the same place on the track... a little wiggling of the track would get it going again, only to come to a grinding halt elsewhere. I had secured the track to the shelf on which it was running, but obviously, there were several bad connections. 

I had only applied power to the track at one location... I've read since then, that with larger lay outs, power needs to be fed into the track at at least two locations... maybe more, as the lay out size increases. Forgive my ignorance, but I'm assuming that doesn't mean adding "power-packs", it's just running additional wiring and power connectors into the lay out, spaced along the track... right? 

Anyway, I've included a couple of photos, maybe they'll better explain what I'm working with... and what I'll be able to achieve. As I said before, I'm working with a limited budget, so the build up will be "in progress" as far as accessories go. I'd really like to get it up and running reliably before trying to make it look good... (lol) 




















Again, thanks for any advice of input you may be able to provide...


----------



## honu (Dec 4, 2011)

Ahhh geeez... the photos didn't load.


----------



## honu (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, I've never had problems loading photos to other forums. I'm using Photobucket. 

Is there a restriction with adding photos to posts on the forum? Just wondering...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I've never had problems loading photos to other forums. I'm using Photobucket. 
There is no restriction about posting, but this forum softwaare is tricky. It doesn't use the IMG tags - you have to use the Edit mode and insert an image. There's a FAQ for that, I think. And a couple of more useful threads: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx and http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 



You red X have a topic link on them - not a picture. How about posting the photobucket webpage link (without the http://www ) so we can see it? (I tried searching Photobucket for "Honu" but all I got was a bunch of turtle pics!) 


I started with a Bachmann set running round the perimeter of my loft. The big issue, as you have found, is the track. (Bachmann power supplies, while not great, are adequate for their sets, I think.) 


I'd upgraded the "power-pack"... it's an Atlas. 
That may be a 12V HO/O scale power pack - most of our large scale stuff runs on 14-24V. Bachmann sets operate fine on 12V so don't junk it yet. Wait until you get a big loco! 

I've read since then, that with larger lay outs, power needs to be fed into the track at at least two locations... maybe more, as the lay out size increases. Forgive my ignorance, but I'm assuming that doesn't mean adding "power-packs", it's just running additional wiring and power connectors into the lay out, spaced along the track... right? 
Correct. Large scale track connectors are notorious for causing trains problems. You can feed the track in more than one place, and/or buy some screw-type rail joiners (e.g. Hillman clamps.) Use very thick wire - big trains need big power and thin wire will cause voltage drop and slow trains. Speaker wire (12-16gauge) should work.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, if it ran around your daughter's room, it will likely do nicely around the new room. Sounds like you have 1 of 3 problems:

1. Dirty track. Swipe a "scotchbrite" from your wife. She probably has them under her sink. We call them "Green scrubbies" around here, and give the tops of the rails a good rub with that.

2. Dirty train wheels have a similar symptom, but not at specific places. Turn your loco over. You can make the wheels run with wires connected to your power pack, and clean the "tires."
3. Could be your little joiner clips have corroded or are loose. The LGB ones fit really tight. If they were easy to slide together, take the sections apart and give the clip a little squeeze with your pliers.

#3 would cause whole sections of your track to be dead. Sounds to me like it's #1. If your wife doesn't have any "green scrubbies," you'll find them at any grocery store or wal*mart. 


Have fun with your train!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Posting pictures is usually pretty easy, but then I've never used photobucket.

Just type: {img src="http://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg412/DrGrab/DSC04633.jpg"}

Only use < and > instead of { and }

To find what to put in quotes, call your imaage up in photobucket and click it to get just the image on screen, then copy the address from the address bar. Try it a couple times and you'll find the right combination. 


Like this:


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Something to try that may help with dirty track. 
After cleaning the track with alcohol I used to put a couple of drops of "WAHL" brand hair clipper oil on my HO layout track then run a train around the track a couple of times. 
I used to live in tropical North Queensland Australia (Cairns) and I could put a train on the track and run it without the need for cleaning. The climate was high temp and humidity, bit like Hawaii, and I only cleaned my tracks about 3 times/year. All the guys in my train club used to do this as well. 
Don't ask me how it worked it just did.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Honou,

First, LGB track is quite durable and all it likely needs is some cleaning. as for how to set up those sets the "right" way, I suggest going to www.btcomm.com. Over what looks like at least 10 years, several people have formed a website to educate people about large scale trains. There are many articles about setting up trains in the garden, and indoors. So start there, and if you have a few questions or don't quite get something (which many people do) then you can ask just about anything here and we will help you.
,jjwtrainman 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

